# New Tandanus



## Illyria (May 6, 2009)

Hi,

I have a new tandanus and I know that they like to chomp and eat their way through most things. I was wondering if they are likely to eat other catfish though. I have some small bristle noses in the tank and was concerned about their safety. Will they survive VS tandanus?


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, here's a link to some info. There are pros and cons. It will eat other fish if it's big enough to. And it gets over 20". I hope you have a HUGE tank.

http://www.geocities.com/safishkeeper/tandanus.html


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i had not ever even heard of a tandanus before..probably because they may not be allowed out of australia....also because they are not something i would keep... but interesting none the less..thank you for providing that information fishnut..
they are definitely predatory fish; and will eat whatever they can get into their mouths..even plecos and other catfish....


----------



## Illyria (May 6, 2009)

One Bristlenose has been killed by Tandy but the others are too big for it. One more mishap and it (does anyone know how to sex?) will be moved in with the turtles.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

how big are those turtles and will they be safe with Tandy?


----------



## Illyria (May 6, 2009)

The turtles are big enough to eat Tandy, but it's not being moved untill it's big enough to fight them off. The turtles will be fine.


----------

